# verb + 지마



## wide12

Hi, I have been curious about this, it usually is used with the verb without 다 , like

가다 - 가 - 가지마
하다-하-하지마

but, when used with the verb to be (이다) it becomes
이다-이-이로지마

any explanation on this? why is 로 added? Does this only happens with the verb  이다?


----------



## kenjoluma

It is not about "이다". There is a verb "이러다".

"이렇게 하다" > "이리하다" > "이러다"
or
"이렇게 말하다" > "이러다"

All above is used in a contemporary manner.


----------



## wide12

So its actually determiner + 러다 , right?

그러다, 저러다, 이러다

thanks for your answer


----------



## terredepomme

이다 es "ser," pero 이러다 es hacer (hacer esto), los dos son completamente diferentes, cuidado.   /    En quanto a el imperativo negativo:   /    이다 (ser/) - 이지 마(no ser)   /   이러다 - 이러지 마(no hacer esto) = 이렇게 하다 - 이렇게 하지 마.


----------

